# USRT: B5 S4 Throttle Body Flange- NEW



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

As everyone already knows USRT has the throttle flanges for your VW/AUDI whether it be 1.8T, 2.0T, VR6. We are proud to announce the addition of the B5 S4 2.7T flange. Intended to mount a water/meth injection nozzle for detonation suppression, the flange also adds plenum volume (good for boosting midrange torque).
Click here to order yours today​








Includes
Flange
2x OEM Gaskets
Extended Bolts


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

bump for an awesome part i bought it and love it, it was an easy install and justin was awesome help with my water/meth install questions


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

vdubkilla609 said:


> bump for an awesome part i bought it and love it, it was an easy install and justin was awesome help with my water/meth install questions


 :wave::thumbup: Thanks Art! 

How is that stage 2 system treatin ya?


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

its awesome just want to get the car dyno tuned to get it fine tuned


----------

